# Hello



## jlepp06 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello All:

According to the site it is customary to introduce myself as my first post...


My name is Joel. I'm located in Southeast Michigan.
I've worked in various levels of venues from school gymnasiums, to school auditoiums, to an actual performing arts center. 
Currently I do not hold an actual paying position in this field of work. Mainly I do it for fun and sometimes as freelance work. 

I'm on staff with a community theatre group "Beneath The Trapdoor Productions" where I am called the "Assistant Technical Director" 
They're new and have only produced 2 shows so far. We do 1 show each summer. Feel free to visit their site: Home Page

Anything else you would like to know, send it my way!

Joel.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome Joel! Thanks for taking the time to register and introduce yourself. You are actually only about 35 miles from me (I am in St.Clair County). Great to have you here. Be sure to check out our CBers from Michigan Social Group. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## LD4Life (Dec 28, 2009)

Welcome! Wow, you are quite a ways over there. I was going to say I wasn't too far from you since I lived for a few years just South of the Michigan border, but you're way over there. Its good to hear from people committed to community theatre. As is usually said to people new to CB, feel free to ask whatever you're wondering. We're all here to help and learn from one another. It's good to have you. Hope to hear from you often.

Rob


----------

